# Lotion Bar 101



## SuperPhat (Dec 22, 2007)

I tried making my first lotion bar yesterday.  It was 1 oz. beeswax, 1 oz. castor oil and 1 oz. shea butter with a teaspoon of eo.  It is so hard and waxy I could melt it down and use it to wax my legs...as far as using it as a lotion, not happening.

Every lotion bar recipe I find online has at least or almost 1/3rd beeswax.  Does anyone have anything different?  I'm going to melt mine back down and start adding more oils, but I'm wondering what percentages I should do.

This was my first attempt at anything besides cp soap.  I'd appreciate any information you guys can give me.

Thanks, Heidi


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 22, 2007)

I have done 1 oz. beeswax, 1 oz. assorted oil and 1 oz. shea butter & thought the bars were fine.

You just have to play w/ the recipe untill you like the texture. I would suggest you melt it back down & add oil just like you mentioned untill it is the texture, hardness you like. It's just a personal preferance issue.


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 22, 2007)

If you want a softer lotion bar, decrease the bw just a bit and up your oils a bit.  It might take a few batches for you get down your percentages. I'd also suggest playing with other oils and butters since they can make a difference to the texture you get. I like cocoa butter and sweet almond oil in mine.  I don't care for other waxes from bw either.


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a recipe I made on my own... Here is what I do:

25% Beeswax
16.5% Cocoa Butter
25% Shea Butter
33% Sweet Almond Oil
.5% Vitamin E

I am with you, I like them a little softer, a little more "lotion" like.  This is my favorite recipe!


----------



## NeosoulSister (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't know the exact proportions of my lotion bar, but I also tried the 1:1:1 mix and I felt the bar was way too waxy.

What you might do is use a higher ratio of hard butters like cocoa or mango, that might give your bar firmness but still be melty on the skin.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 28, 2007)

I hate beeswax. My skin rejects it. I hope that I might be able to experimentate   to a lotionbar without wax but with cocoa butter.


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 30, 2007)

when you all are talking about lotion bars...are we talking as in a "bar" of lotion that perhaps you roll around in your hands and it melts???  I think I have seen these before.  How do you package something like this?  AND, did I ask this before somewhere else here??   Perhaps a little bad with memory...okay, a lot bad with memory.  These sound awesome, just can't think of what you would sell them in, I guess a twist lid jar, but that doens't seem right to me.  k


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 30, 2007)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> I hate beeswax. My skin rejects it. I hope that I might be able to experimentate   to a lotionbar without wax but with cocoa butter.



Try carnuba wax then. I've used it and found it to be a bit grainy feeling. but I must admit that I only used it once so I am sure that the grainy issues could be worked out. 




			
				gallerygirl said:
			
		

> when you all are talking about lotion bars...are we talking as in a "bar" of lotion that perhaps you roll around in your hands and it melts??? I think I have seen these before. How do you package something like this? AND, did I ask this before somewhere else here?? Laughing Perhaps a little bad with memory...okay, a lot bad with memory. These sound awesome, just can't think of what you would sell them in, I guess a twist lid jar, but that doens't seem right to me. k



They are also referred to as butter bars. Essentially it is butter in a stick. It isn't really a lotion since lotion is usually made with water and this is just made with equal parts bees wax, an oil, a butter and a body safe scent. You can tweek those amounts to get the consistency you like.  I pour mine in roll up tubes kind of like lip balm tubes but larger.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2007)

gallerygirl,

A lotion bar is solid lotion. many people (myself included) use the exact same recipe for a lotion bar as they do for a lip balm. The only difference is that most lip balms have a flavor or candy oil added while most lotionbars have an EO or fo added.

Most commonly they are sold 1 of 2 ways, either they are made in a soap mold & then places in a tin so they are removed & rubbed on the skin & then replaced in the tin for storage, or in a twits up or push up tube very similar to a deodorant tube.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 30, 2007)

Like this gallerygirl;







These are nice tubes for this purpose.

Paul


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 30, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> gallerygirl,
> 
> A lotion bar is solid lotion. many people (myself included) use the exact same recipe for a lotion bar as they do for a lip balm. The only difference is that most lip balms have a flavor or candy oil added while most lotionbars have an EO or fo added.
> 
> Most commonly they are sold 1 of 2 ways, either they are made in a soap mold & then places in a tin so they are removed & rubbed on the skin & then replaced in the tin for storage, or in a *twits *up or push up tube very similar to a deodorant tube.



Twits up? roflmao.. that was a funny typo.  Sorry, I couldn't help it and had to razz you in fun. 

 Your explanation  was a better than mine.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 30, 2007)

Those are *twits up *tubes I pictured Cp, what in the world are you talking about; typo?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2007)

Alright you twits ups, that is enough with the smark aleck remarks- LOL!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 30, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Alright you twits ups, that is enough with the smark-aleck remarks- LOL!



That is too funny Tab! LOL


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey, if it wasn't you Tabitha to make the typo, it would have been me.  My morning has been less than desirable - so I needed a good laugh! 

Thanks everyone for the information.  Could I add a bit of cornstarch??  k


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 31, 2007)

Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!! You said "TUBES"

hahahahahahahahahaha

that is what the teenager calls breasts


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok here is what my lotion bar looks like:


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 2, 2008)

My lotion bars are in 1oz tubes from bramberry.


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 2, 2008)

I will check tubes out.   Thanks


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 18, 2008)

Its strange - I have been going through the same packaging issue -- I had a good friend demo the twist up LB tube tonight, and she said it reminded her too much of anti persperant (sp)...  and she did not like that...  

I also am going to try my bars without any wax - and use a hard butter instead.  I did make a test batch with BW and do NOT like the feel... Maybe I can get it down with the new recipe...

roro


----------

